# lxc-gentoo - script doesn't work !

## bryn1u

Hey,

I want to use ./lxc-gentoo create from /usr/share/tempates/lxc-gentoo, but always i getting this output:

```

ns321124 templates # ./lxc-gentoo create -n Oksymoron

### set_default_arch: default arch/variant autodetect...

 => Got: arch=amd64 variant=amd64

Attempting to obtain an exclusive lock (timeout: 60 sec) named "cache-amd64-amd64"...

 => done.

 => Executing "do_all"

##### container_setup(): starting container setup

### container_precheck(): doing some pre-start checks ...

#### container_rootfs(): copying rootfs /rootfs from cache /var/cache/lxc/gentoo/rootfs-amd64-amd64 ...

tar: /rootfs: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

[the last exit code leading to this death was: 2 ]

```

What's wrong ?

----------

## gza0013

Hi, 

lxc templates are shell script but are not intended to be launched "directly"

You should use:

```

lxc-create -n Oksymoron -t gentoo

```

Regards,

----------

